# mertens water monitor care sheet



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

looking for some info for mertens water monitor... can any one help with enclosure size and average cost of the actually lizard? and where i could get them??

all other care/husbandry details are welcomed

thanks guys


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

vukic said:


> looking for some info for mertens water monitor... can any one help with enclosure size and average cost of the actually lizard? and where i could get them??
> 
> all other care/husbandry details are welcomed
> 
> thanks guys


best place to get info is from couple of the guys on the monitor and tegu thread theres 2 there that keep them.

as for where you could get them you could try rubbing a magic lamp :lol2:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah I've miss placed my.lamp... :-( lol..

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

vukic said:


> looking for some info for mertens water monitor... can any one help with enclosure size and average cost of the actually lizard? and where i could get them??
> 
> all other care/husbandry details are welcomed
> 
> thanks guys


Speak to monitormad and philipniceguy they both own them and also TEG he has some as well

As for purchasing go to www.varanus-reuteri.de he has 4 available I think


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

*mertens*

Ok so i would recommend a minimum enclosure of 7x3x3, ideally half the enclosure should be water so say a filtered tank 18 inches deepx3ftx3ft or if building a shed type enclosure a pool sunk into the ground.
they are extremely aquatic in nature and as such their diet will be predominantly fish and mollusc based but also mice and invertebrates should be offered.
they are a medium sized monitor that is Very fast (a little like an exorcet missile!!!)and care should be taken at feeding times to avoid injury, it is best to get young animals so your experience can grow with them.
they can be purchased in europe as previously mentioned and price seems to be between 500 and 700 pounds each, there are now a few pairs in the UK so breeding should happen soon as all animals being kept are captive bred and they are not known as being difficult to breed in captivity.

they are still a largely unknown monitor to the pet trade which is a great shame as they are one of the most wonderful species that i have been lucky enough to work with, they do not need immense enclosures, will live in pairs happily and do not grow to unmanageable sizes making them among the best monitors to keep and to see one up close with its stunning colours and beautiful lines is truly fab!!!!

get some but do your research first so you build the best enclosure possible to enjoy them, bit like a tropical fish tank but with kick a** lizards.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

TEG said:


> Ok so i would recommend a minimum enclosure of 7x3x3, ideally half the enclosure should be water so say a filtered tank 18 inches deepx3ftx3ft or if building a shed type enclosure a pool sunk into the ground.
> they are extremely aquatic in nature and as such their diet will be predominantly fish and mollusc based but also mice and invertebrates should be offered.
> they are a medium sized monitor that is Very fast (a little like an exorcet missile!!!)and care should be taken at feeding times to avoid injury, it is best to get young animals so your experience can grow with them.
> they can be purchased in europe as previously mentioned and price seems to be between 500 and 700 pounds each, there are now a few pairs in the UK so breeding should happen soon as all animals being kept are captive bred and they are not known as being difficult to breed in captivity.
> ...


Excellent advice mate, I'm looking into them as well but won't be for a while yet


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

*hi*

Thanks
i wish more folks would get into them as they are so cool but maybe that will happen if people in the uk can get them breeding??


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

TEG said:


> Thanks
> i wish more folks would get into them as they are so cool but maybe that will happen if people in the uk can get them breeding??


 
they will become very popular once they become CB in uk. good size eg not to small or big, very nice colours. active non shy. not aggressive (other than food). A real good all rounder varanus sp.

after monitor mad or you breed them they will soon be everywere :2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

I have got another adult pair coming so we can only hope!!


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

TEG said:


> I have got another adult pair coming so we can only hope!!


Sweet, well fingers crossed for u


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Ta 
i do love hamm weekends, got a few goodies coming.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Teg how's the breeding coming along?? Still looking into monitors.. Think mertens are a bit out my price range.. For now.. But hopefully.. Be able to acquire some.. Thinking of an 8x4x4 viv.. Just thinking of a method for a big enough "water bowl".. ;-)

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

